# problème affichage X11 depuis Snow Léopard



## Gibritte (23 Août 2011)

bonjour,
Jai un logiciel assez particulier : Knippling3.0 . Cest un logiciel de mise en carte pour dentellières, il lance X11 avant de souvrir, voilà pourquoi je suis dans cette rubrique. Je men sers pour créer des modèles, mais aussi pour faire des tutos. 
Le logiciel fonctionne bien, mais depuis Snow Léopard, il ne souvre plus dans une fenêtre mac, le fond est tout gris et je nai plus accès aux commandes du mac pendant son fonctionnement, comme la copie décran, dont je me servais très souvent pour les tutos (ni Dock, ni barre de titre, ni fenêtre de Terminal ... rien que du gris!). 
Ce que jaimerais, cest quil souvre à nouveau dans une fenêtre, mais est-ce vraiment la faute à X11? Sur la page de mise à jour http://xquartz.macosforge.org/trac/wiki/X112.6.3 Il semble que X11 nest valable que sous Léopard alors que pour Snow Léopard il faudrait XQuartz. 
Est-ce que, je dois virer X11 et installer XQuartz? ou bien dois-je réinstaller une ancienne version X11? ou ...
Merci par avance à tous ceux qui vont se pencher sur la question, cest si particulier que je comprendrais quil ny ait pas de solution. 
Cordialement.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (23 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
Je ne sais pas d'où vient ton problème mais ce qui est sûr c'est que X11 fonctionne bien sur SL.
Peut-être réinstaller la combo 10.6.8 à tout hasard (?).
Et le fichier ".plist" est un "pkg". Je ne sais pas si on peut le virer ?

edit/ Attends d'autres avis quand même.


----------



## boninmi (23 Août 2011)

Tu veux dire que ton logiciel s'ouvre en plein écran ou que les autres barres (Dock, barre de titre) sont visibles mais inactives ? Si le logiciel lance X11, il me semble qu'il ne peut s'ouvrir que dans une fenêtre X11, que tu dois donc pouvoir redimensionner, pour rendre visible la zone externe à la fenêtre, celle du Finder. Si tu cliques alors dans cette zone, les commandes habituelles du Mac doivent être accessibles. S'il y a une option de lancement en plein écran, elle peut peut-être être désactivée par une commande (genre touche esc) ou dans les préférences du logiciel.


----------



## Gibritte (26 Août 2011)

le logiciel s'ouvre dans une fenêtre que je peux redimensionner, mais derrière il n'y a que du gris. rien n'est visible , rien n'est accessible. en passant le curseur en haut, à droite, de l'écran, il y a la barre de menu X11 qui apparait je m'en sers pour quitter. j'ai accès aux préférences, j'ai essayé de tout cocher -> rien n'a changé. puis un peu au hasard j'ai coché ou décoché des trucs, c'est pareil.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h21 ----------

Et, voilà , j'ai récupéré, le fond, le dock et les raccourcis clavier.
Mais je suis incapable de dire ce qui a marché. Peut-être un peu tout: mise à jour de x11, cocher l'activation des touches du clavier dans "entrée" ou désactiver "plein écran" dans moniteur.
Bref, je suis heureuse, je vais pouvoir faire des copies d'écran pour mes tutos.
Souvent il suffit de poser le problème, pour que la solution apparaisse.
Un grand merci à la communauté de macgénération!


----------



## boninmi (27 Août 2011)

Gibritte a dit:


> désactiver "plein écran" dans moniteur.



Je pencherais pour ça.


----------

